# Goofy idea?



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I've had thoughts about making a theme cane. My idea is to make one that would appeal to a fisherman.

I would begin with a wood handle that is shaped to look like a cork rod handle. The I would use a piece of a lighter colored wood that is tapered to make the shaft. This would be ornamented with a couple of large line guides fastened on with thread wrapping like the real ones are. The top of the handle would have a ball handle with a short piece of dowel added to give the appearance of a bobber. This would be painted red and white.

Now, normally we talk nicely to strangers we don't know well. However, I would really like to know if this is a dumb idea.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It is really how you feel about dressing the shank the finished piece may appeal to fishermen but I would do a quick drawing 1st to see what it looks like even make a quick model out of play dough then asses it . this will help you to get the size of the carving in proportion

If you think it looks okay then it is. it may or may not be to every ones taste but does that matter it is always good to explore ideas some work some don't we have all been there .

you could always make you idea 1st then if you think its okay then attach it to the shank

I take it you mean a float for we have different terminology for things but it sounds like your making a walking/hiking stick on the lines of a fishing rod with a float attached?


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

This sounds like a good idea to me. Would this be a working stick or purely ornamental? The reason for asking is; The way I am imagining it is the tapered rod would be quite thin??? Would this cause a problem in everyday use? I also agree with "cobalt" it would be nice to see a sketch, just to see if I am picturing it correctly. N.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd thought of a similar cane. Decided it could only be for show because the shaft would be too thin. Possibly cut a section from an old golf club for the shaft, and make it look like wood or bamboo?


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I wouldn't model a fly rod or such. Something like a deep sea fishing rod. And, of course it isn't going to be a 8 ft. cane, therefore I'm only showing the upper end of the rod. This would be made of some good hardwood; maple or oak. I guess you would say this is rather stylized.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The challenge of developing a theme cane or stick is fun. It is one of my favoret thing to do. I look forward to seeing what you come with.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I've seen at least one walking stick made from the butt end of a heavy fishing rod. I've also seen other antique canes that had actual usable fishing rods built inside. The reels were usually too tiny to use well though. I think a fishing rod themed stick would work out well.

If it's a dumb idea you have plenty of company.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the stick should be stylized to fit in with your ideas .I don't think there's any chance of it being to thin .I use shanks with a 1inch thickness at the top .they taper down to about 3/4 inch which I think is ideal .

just do the topper if you don't like it you will still have the shank but all sticks look better dressed

I have got some drawings of a stylized co- carp which I fancy doing some time its on a Japanese's style but its just get the movement of it right .hoping to wrap its tail around the shank somehow

but like you stick sometimes I just leave it as a idea until I think I have it right


----------



## GregGerard (Dec 6, 2015)

I think it's a great idea I'm a fisherman and know plenty others that would think it's very cool. Maybe the top could be a fishing lure Without the hooks of course...or a fish instead of a bobber.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It seems a popular idea so keen to see what it turns out like

good luck


----------



## GregGerard (Dec 6, 2015)

If you go to fishCarver.com and go into their gallery, you will find a stick with a carving of trout and Bobber that is awesome.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the site is worth a visit . his carving and painting looks exceptional

I do like the weather vanes he makes tempted to have a go at one myself.

I also use wild fowl decoys site for info and there pretty good .

Its not always about the carving its also about the quality of the finish and how its mounted


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

What I am 'hearing' you ask is.

You are wondering if a cane like this would 'sell' (since you are targeting a market) and would this be too 'goofy' to consider.

Goofy things sell, so it's always hard to judge. Especially to fishermen 

The market you are looking at is subset of Fishermen who need canes or are older that someone would purchase this a as a gag gift.

So overall market would be small to start with (any making of canes for sale is automatically minor) 
Could be a tough sale.

Just sketch it out and make your prototype and see where it goes. Never hurts to cast it out and see what bites


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

perhaps you should consider a wading staff for the project . it may be more appropriate

but whatever you choose the main thing is enjoy doing it.


----------



## GregGerard (Dec 6, 2015)

Giftshops in coastal towns.


----------

